# CPT for diabetic monofilament testing



## hsmith67 (Feb 17, 2010)

Does anyone know if monofilament testing for diabetic neuropathy is separately billable or if it is considered "included" in the E/M?

If it is billable, what is the CPT?

Thanks,
Hunter Smith, CPC


----------



## v_bradley72 (Feb 17, 2010)

*monofilament*

unfortunately, there isn't a seperate code. it would be incorporated into the exam under "neuro".


----------

